# Let's See Your Huntin' Rig



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I've posted mine up before but here it is again. We all love our hunting rigs so let's see em'. Mine is the Polaris Ranger, the Critter Gitter is another lease members. The "Gitter" is way cool but loud, we hardly ever see animals out of it when we're running around. The 2011 Polaris is definitly more quite then models past but there is still room for improvement..

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is Keith with our Jeep.....................and extra passenger he shot!

Very quiet and sneaky..........................BAMMM!

My oldest son ***** did the Tribal Camo on it!

Team Swampus..............:texasflag


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

***? Did y'all shoot that pig while he was standing on the front rack?
That blood splatter is AWESOME!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

txsnyper said:


> ***? Did y'all shoot that pig while he was standing on the front rack?
> That blood splatter is AWESOME!


Ha! Had to break in the paint job!!

Looked like this before we painted it..............


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's mine. '89 Ramcharger 4x4. With a custom camo paint job (my wife had fun painting it).


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is my hunting "rig" aka daily driver.
Long bed to haul the harvest, 4x4, diesel power, and 10 ply tires she gets through the woods and back. Plus shes got A/C and heat.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's mine. Planning on getting some big hogs.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

*Huntin Rig*

Here's my '06 Polaris Ranger w 30" Mudlites I jus bought a few weeks ago. So far so good love it. The game is all from this sept ( see the sleepin beauty in the bed lol). The prairie dogs and dove birds came from our lease in Shamrock.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

This is our Mexico Taxi.


----------



## Agiffhorn (Mar 12, 2006)

bad pic. Ranger crew.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

C4E, it gets too cold up here for the UTVs. lol. had to buy something with a heater.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

The 1st four pics are of my personal hunting transportation. The last pic is of a row of hunting rides at an awesome ranch in webb county that I have had the priviledge of being invited to for the past several years.

I love hunt trucks I want to make more. The only problem is that you can only drive one at a time.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Here is dads Suburban


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Chad that's awesome. Man that ranch in Webb County is a pretty serious operation, just incredible!!!

Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice Trucks.. Here is mine

2005 Tahoe
Camo Wrapped.
Custom Front Bumper with Quail Seats
Rhino Lined through out inside and gutted with Gun Racks
Rancho 9000 Airlift shocks with built in Compresser
All Season Rear Feeder with switch in Dash
Lifted and wicked!





































We went a bit overboard!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres my Mini!


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

*MY NEXT DUCK TRUCK....AND YEAH I AM JEALOUS*

the ultimate ******* hunting machine . . . .. now do they make a deer ?stand? lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcDillard


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

cybermania said:


> the ultimate ******* hunting machine . . . .. now do they make a deer ?stand? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcDillard


That duck truck might be the coolest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*92 Trooper 4x4*

Here is Mine....92 Trooper 4x4 10 PLY MTR's front and rear receivers, road feeder, a/c and heat! Has been bullet proof and has not been stuck yet (Knock on wood)!


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> C4E, it gets too cold up here for the UTVs. lol. had to buy something with a heater.


Yea I think the ol ranger made its one and only trip that weekend. You said it tho... Im stickin w the hummer h3t w diff locks all the way around standard w Ac and heat. That open cab will be no fun when its blowing 35mph and snowing even with the windshield up:dance:


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

C4E said:


> Yea I think the ol ranger made its one and only trip that weekend. You said it tho... Im stickin w the hummer h3t w diff locks all the way around standard w Ac and heat. That open cab will be no fun when its blowing 35mph and snowing even with the windshield up:dance:


That is why we chose the Tahoe as well.. Its Hot in west texas in the Summer, and very cold in winter.. Seat Warmers come into use..


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

That duck truck is simply amazing.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my Primary means of transportation:







Heater and AC are both currently out


----------



## Dilley Monster (Feb 8, 2009)

chad said:


> The 1st four pics are of my personal hunting transportation. The last pic is of a row of hunting rides at an awesome ranch in webb county that I have had the priviledge of being invited to for the past several years.
> 
> I love hunt trucks I want to make more. The only problem is that you can only drive one at a time.


The only thing I see about the last picture is that all those rigs are Chevy's and your's is a Ford. Looks like IBC Bank is a step ahead of you in quality...haha


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine.
That's the Rio Grande in the first pic and Texas on the far side.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's my other lease ride and daily driver.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Some pretty awesome rides so far! 
Here is my Sami and my dad's rig, complete with detachable 'boom' and feeder filling station-


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Proskiff is the man! Look who is mowing the yard so he can photo his hunting rig! 
Great looking ride!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

a couple of pics of mine, 2010 Ranger XP


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Hydrocat said:


> Proskiff is the man! Look who is mowing the yard so he can photo his hunting rig!
> Great looking ride!


Thats classic...2 man cards to Proskiff


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

the duck truck....wow


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are my dad's that i get to use when i am out there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

my ride!


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey! that looks like my 4wheeler out on the sand bar to the left in the pic of you at the lakes.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*suzuki*

old suzuki samuri and side by side


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*When i first fixed it up*

When i first fixed it up:smile:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wet & Dry*

Cold & Hot


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Hey! that looks like my 4wheeler out on the sand bar to the left in the pic of you at the lakes.


yep!!!! quite often there as a matter of fact. we have a group of us that ride out of Mels. :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin: thinking it sure is nice weather for a night ride this weekend before Duck season opens!

my other rides! :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

ya i used to go a lot my a grip of people until everyone started breaking their bikes and not fixing them. My bike was the only one that ever worked. But now she has been sold RIP














She was a good rig.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

cool rig, I just sold this one last week seeing I had bought the Rhino!:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mine.....


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

*atv*

my girls like my 4 wheer ....


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Hydrocat said:


> Proskiff is the man! Look who is mowing the yard so he can photo his hunting rig!
> Great looking ride!


Your women don't do the yard? That's odd...


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

When it breaks, it's easy to fix.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

2004 F350


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Darn Paco!! I'm so jealous! Ready to sell that rig??


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Yota!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*Yota*

Man, that is one clean FJ. sweet rig. My dad and I fixed up a 76' FJ 40 but it doesn't look nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I kinda like them.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Those toyotas are sweet- very nice


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

This is our 90 cherokee jeep and its also for sale...$4500, it isnt getting used as the lease we are on currently doesnt require it. PM me for for info


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> I kinda like them.


Awesome rig!!! Just curious, but how much is that rig worth? Also, did you restore it or have someone else do it or purchased it that way?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Awesome rig!!! Just curious, but how much is that rig worth? Also, did you restore it or have someone else do it or purchased it that way?


I do all my own work. The green one is a '72 which I sold last year after owning for 8yrs. It was repaired a little at a time from the "top down" as I call it. Wasn't a frame off but everything including the motor had been replaced at one time or another. It's a daily driver for the person that bought it. Early year models don't bring as much as later but its still probably worth 9-10k.

The tan one is my baby that was built over a 2yr period frame up. After owning a few, I chose what was important to me regardless of value. Its a older year model but updated with a '78 toy transfer and tranny with a sbc350. Added tilt steering, buckets, power steering, disc brakes, full roll cage, GM wiring harness, rear tire/cooler carrier, etc. It's a joy to drive and I'm not scared to use it as intended. It's hard to put a price on it. Was offered 11k a few month ago and turned it down.

The way I see it, I've got a awesome piece of history that runs great and is capable of most anything for the price of a Polaris quad Ranger. Take your pic.

Hijack over. Sorry:work:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

From the lease


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> I do all my own work. The green one is a '72 which I sold last year after owning for 8yrs. It was repaired a little at a time from the "top down" as I call it. Wasn't a frame off but everything including the motor had been replaced at one time or another. It's a daily driver for the person that bought it. Early year models don't bring as much as later but its still probably worth 9-10k.
> 
> The tan one is my baby that was built over a 2yr period frame up. After owning a few, I chose what was important to me regardless of value. Its a older year model but updated with a '78 toy transfer and tranny with a sbc350. Added tilt steering, buckets, power steering, disc brakes, full roll cage, GM wiring harness, rear tire/cooler carrier, etc. It's a joy to drive and I'm not scared to use it as intended. It's hard to put a price on it. Was offered 11k a few month ago and turned it down.
> 
> ...


Well, based on your pics, you do a heck of a good job!!!


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

1992 YJ Lined John Deer Green outside, black inside. I added a front rack, feeder, Posi Lock, and did a little engine work. I hunt near Woodsboro and the black land gets pretty nasty when it rains. The jeep gets me everywhere I need to go.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures I added of my hunt truck this weekend showing off a couple more features.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

chad said:


> Here are a couple of pictures I added of my hunt truck this weekend showing off a couple more features.


Nice addition, I need to add something exactly like that to my rig, whereabouts didja get it??


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

My puddle jumper......


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Had to down size. **** recession


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Good job!!!!*



TXDRAKE said:


> Heres my Mini!


TXDRAKE you did a good job fixing that bad boy up. I have an 87 suzuki and it's a very dependable ride, there quiet and they have a heater,and go through mud with no problem congrats:cheers: enjoy


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Obama*



Hogsticker24 said:


> Had to down size. **** recession


 Blame it on Obama.....still good ride:texasflag


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

She is a 93 yote with lots of goodies and rough as hell on our rocky place. The good thing is she has racing seats that hold you in place and it starts EVERY time, and in my opinion those who start when you want to go are the best hunting rigs.


----------

